# Mbti of each doctor who incarnation



## danielcjo7 (Feb 15, 2017)

The following is a list I put a lot of thought and work into for each incarnation of the Doctor and other characters and companions from the series. Let me know if you think there should be any changes:

-1st Doctor INTP
-2nd Doctor ENFP
-3rd Doctor ISTP
-4th Doctor ENFJ
-5th Doctor ENTP
-6th Doctor ENTJ
-7th Doctor ENFJ
-8th Doctor INFJ
-War Doctor ISTP
-9th Doctor INFP 
-10th Doctor ENTP 
-11th Doctor ENFP
-12th Doctor INTP
-Clara ENFJ
-Amy Pond INFP
-Rory Williams ISFP
-The Master INTJ
-Cyber men INTJ
-Daleks ESTJ
-Jack Harkness ESFJ
-Sarah Jane INFJ
-Rose Tyler ESFP
-Donna Noble ESFJ
-Jamie Mccrimmon ISTP
-Wilfred INFP
-Strax ESTJ
-Craig Owens ENFP
-Peri ESFP
-Leela ISTP
-Martha ISTJ
-Jo Grant ENFP
-Romana 2 ENFP
-Adric ISTJ


----------



## Pensive Fine (Oct 4, 2018)

What is your reasoning behind Four being ENFJ, Five being ENTP and Seven being ENFJ? Seven in particular seems like an introvert who comes across as more of a thinker rather than feeler, being able to detach himself from his emotions to manipulate others with ease. Four also seems like a thinker.


----------

